# TPWD Scoping meeting tonight / Dickinson



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

Just a friendly reminder for those of you who are interested. TPWD is having another scoping meeting at their office on FM 517 in Dickinson, Texas a 7:00 PM. I'm told there is a proposal on the table to "ELIMINATE" the minimum poundage that is lawful for a bowhunter to harvest deer with. The current law requires a minimum of a 40 pound pull bow to hunt Whitetail Deer. Many bowhunters are concerned that lowering the poundage requirement will result in an increase in wounded / lost deer which would also cast a darker shadow on bowhunters than we already face. My personal opinion is that the 40# minimum should stand. Another topic will be the extension of the bowfishing for Catfish proposal. I've personally never heard anyone boast of killing any significant number (or any for that matter) of Catfish with a bow so I don't see bowfisherman as a threat to that resource at all. If you have a dog in any of these fights you may want to consider showing up and having your voice heard. Tight lines All, H/U


----------



## bowfishrp (Apr 5, 2007)

I will be at the one in Houston to support continuing to allow us to shoot catfish. You are right, we are not a threat to catfish at all.


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

I'll be at the Athens meeting tonight to discuss the Lady Bird Lake Sanctuary.


----------

